# TiVo Roamio 1TB HD TCD846000 Lifetime Service



## MasonLucas (Sep 26, 2020)

TiVo Roamio 1TB HD TCD846000 Lifetime Service On Ebay


----------



## brii (10 mo ago)

does this device require a card from a cable company in order to work? I only need to be able to record Ota tv. I inadvertentlypurchased a 3 terabit unit that is useless without a card


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

The model number listed does not require a card. But it is also no longer for sale. Check out some of the more recent listings and refer to this chart:





TiVo® Roamio Comparison Chart - compare the TiVo Roamio Models


TiVo DVRs, remotes, upgrades, parts, and repairs for all TiVo, DIRECTV, Bolt, Roamio, Premiere and other DVR models.




www.weaknees.com


----------

